# Chestnut



## StackofHorses (Mar 31, 2012)

Show some of your chestnut beauties!


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

My friends Chestnut thoroughbreds  ive always wanted a chestnut but i always end up with bays


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's the chestnut horses I know and love. Pics posted with permission. First is Sapphire 9 year old mare, second is her coming 4 year old filly Lakota, third is Sapphire's almost 4 month old filly Bella and last but not least is Apache, he's Bella's daddy.


----------



## StackofHorses (Mar 31, 2012)

Awh they are all so gorgeous! -first post "friends horses" best looking thoroughbreds i've seen!


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

They are gorgeous  She invites me over to ride them all the time and they are PERFECT


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

torty your friend's horses are very pretty!! :smile: Welcome to the forum too!


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

Thankyou  I love Sapphire. Shes so pretty


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is my copper penny fatty Dash. Not exactly my favorite color but this girl shines!
Having a bad hair day:








Fatty:








Hardly a winter coat but shedding out here:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Soleil Rouge (Excel):






























Arthur:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Never wanted a chestnut.....but color never mattered much to me.....really starting to like it now 

Heres Rodeo, my 2 yr old TB/Paint


----------



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

Woo go chestnuts! Y'all have some gorgeous horses

Here is my Appendix gelding, Pie

















Here is my TB mare, Callie


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

here are a few. First is a project, buttons:








Another one, Candy the appy:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Guido








And Koko the arabian









My favorite horse was my chestnut colt, he was such a firey little thing.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

All so beautiful!


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

Heres my mare Aaleyah she's a appendix. I also had another mare that was also a sorrel I'll have to upload a pic later
















^^I love her summer coat!








^^right before I took her out to my cross country course for the first time!








^^and I took this like 10 minutes ago… I know she's a tubby and really dirty:/ 
I hope I didn't post to many just thought I'd share


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

This is Red Money Maker, aka Red. He's an 8 year old QH. He is my barrel/trail/everything horse.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

None of these horses are mine, but I do have permission to post them. 

Girl Scout horse camp horses. Strawberry, in front, was a cute little flaxen chestnut:








Seven, five-year-old warmblood gelding that boarded at the barn I used to work at:
















Molly, eight-year-old OTTB mare:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

1. Nut-Megg - Curly/Spanish Mustang Gelding
2. Chilly - Paint Mare
3. Avalanche - Morgan/QH Mare


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

First chestnut I owned (my first 100% owned horse too), Kountry









Second chestnut I owned (first horse I purchased after getting married), Lady









Both are registered BS paints


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

My Chestnut mare, Abbe.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

torty said:


> Thankyou  I love Sapphire. Shes so pretty


 You're welcome and thanks!! I'll pass on the compliments. Gorgeous horses everyone!!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

This is my girly whiskey, Chestnut is such a lovely colour on horses


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have 3 chestnut horses at this time.

Bessie, Belgian mare









Rafe, her half QH son









And then Diamond (AKA *******), a habitual bucker that was given to me by a customer because they didn't want him back :?.


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

Cheyenne


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Phoenix -



















Blossom -


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Appys come in Chestnut too...

Cheyenne...









Cody...









Eeo and her foal Daag...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

smrobs said:


> And then Diamond (AKA *******), a habitual bucker that was given to me by a customer because they didn't want him back :?.


OMG He looks like such a sweetheart though!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, he looks like one and rides like one....when he isn't bucking your *** off LOL.

It's a pity though, he's big, stout, registered, and has near perfect conformation.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Sorry about picture quality, both photos are off my really dodgy old phone. 
Here's Barcoo (with the star) and Joe (with the blaze): 









And Toby:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Gorgeous horses everyone!! Love your paint bird! She reminds me of a paint mare that was very dear to me.


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Gorgeous horses everyone!! Love your paint bird! She reminds me of a paint mare that was very dear to me.


Thank you....she is a big sweetheart (when she wants to be)!!! I can't wait to get my foal off of her so I can start riding her again.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

We have quite a few chestnuts!


Sour- coming four year old



















Shaniah- 17 year old OTTB


















Buddy- 12 year old Quarter Horse









Budweiser - Buddy's son. 6 years old - QH/SB cross


















and my crazy boy Clyde, Sour's full brother. (now gelded and far better behaved, mind you x])









Puddin', 28 year old possible QH. We really arent sure.









Corona (yes, we have a lot of beer horses), coming six year old ASB or TWH. We were told she was a QH by her old owner. Yeah right.









And very last- 7 month old Peppin! (3 months in picture. He's now a whopping 14.2hh at the butt! BIG BOY.)


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Horses aren't mine- 
(I think she qualifys as a chestnut?)
















(he has a sway back)


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

This is my liver chestnut Morgan mare! 

Please ignore my face in this one. It was her very first show as a 3yo and I was talking to her to try and keep her calm! Haha








This was taken last weekend when I was home for Easter break. 








This was her saying "Hey mom, can I join you while dumping the wheel barrel?" Haha








And this is my old Morgan mare, in 2003, she was about 17 at the time. Sadly I had to sell her in 2004. I got her in 1999. She was such a great horse!








It's actually crazy to me how much these two look alike. Haha.


----------

